# Cabelas



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just announced they are coming to Farmington Utah, There goes the allowance. Opening Spring of 2016.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Just announced they are coming to Farmington Utah, There goes the allowance. Opening Spring of 2016.


That's cool!!

Uh....Al, I want a 4 lb can of Alliant 2400 powder for Christmas.. Thanks in advance.

goob

.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

That is Awesome!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

A Cabelas less than 10 miles away? My wife is going to want to move away from here now for sure....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Also, a big distribution center in Tooele. Should create some good jobs as well as increase the rate at which online orders arrive. I'm excited!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll still be 140 miles from one and 140 miles from another, but then if I go one direction 140 miles I can also shop at a Bass Pro and have another Cabela's 30 miles away.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's cool!!
> 
> Uh....Al, I want a 4 lb can of Alliant 2400 powder for Christmas.. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Just as well get some unicorn tears for your stocking, might have better chance of finding the unicorn. I have been looking for 2400 for a friend for three solid months. Places like Scheel's dont even show the container...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Also, a big distribution center in Tooele. Should create some good jobs as well as increase the rate at which online orders arrive. I'm excited!


Yeah, it was top secret for over a year, but they were trying to get it right there by teh RC Willey distribution center at teh airport, but coudlnt quite pull it off, big deal as it will be a shipping hub too, UPS on spot, etc.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's cool!!
> 
> Uh....Al, I want a 4 lb can of Alliant 2400 powder for Christmas.. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I've been watching for over a year for some Alliant 2400 powder that I use in my .44 Mag, .45 Colt, and my .25-20. I have a 40 year old can of Winchester 680 powder that I've had to switch to just to get by. Once that is gone, I'm down to throwing rocks.......and my pitching arm ain't what it used to be. :sad:


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Cabela's in Farmington? Wow, that's pretty cool. And a little scary since I don't really need the temptation that close... ;-)


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

very smart for them...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool. I'm a little surprised, but that is cool. I'm not aware of any other metroplex that has two stores. I guess the Lehi store is doing well enough and the market research says it'll fly. Great news for the northern Wasatch front. Very cool.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Pretty cool. I'm a little surprised, but that is cool. I'm not aware of any other metroplex that has two stores. I guess the Lehi store is doing well enough and the market research says it'll fly. Great news for the northern Wasatch front. Very cool.


There are 2 in the Denver area 32 miles apart. They opened on the same day. One is in Thorton and the other in in Lonetree.

So within a 15 mile radius you have 2 Cabela's, a Bass Pro, and a Sportsmans.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

do we know if the Tooele location might have an outlet store?:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's cool but I wish it was further north; Like Brigham area - but hey it cuts the drive in half for me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bossloader said:


> do we know if the Tooele location might have an outlet store?:grin::grin::grin:


Seems unlikely, I learned that they have already had a distribution center out there for no less than four years from a leased location; the new one will be much larger.


----------

